# Which lodge is best at Breckenridge?



## gixxerdk (Dec 27, 2013)

VILLAGE AT BRECKENRIDGE
BEAVER RUN RESORT
GRAND TIMBER LODGE

The 3 that are in my price range for 4 nights


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Best at what? Each have pros and cons.


----------



## gixxerdk (Dec 27, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Best at what? Each have pros and cons.


Which of these would 2 guys that are 30 enjoy most? If you dont mind, could you name the pros and cons of each? :happy:

The village looks like it has a lot to do and cheaper

Grand timber has highest reviews

Dont know much about beaver


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Stayed at Beaver Run twice and if you can get a room in building 5 the backdoor opens right on to the Beaver Run Super Chair. The rooms are decent but nothing to write home about. From what I remember the room we had wasn't very expensive (about $160 per night?) but for ski in/ski out it was a good value.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

gixxerdk said:


> Which of these would 2 guys that are 30 enjoy most? If you dont mind, could you name the pros and cons of each? :happy:
> 
> The village looks like it has a lot to do and cheaper
> 
> ...


Shitty


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*poor guys*



timmytard said:


> Shitty
> 
> 
> TT


ha my sentiments exactly


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Village at Breckenridge: 

Pros: Stumbling distance from the bars. Which means bringing back questionable decisions is easier. Across the street from the best late night food spot. 

Cons: Quiksilver chair. Think this is a pro, you'll see. 

Beaver Run: 

Pros: Free shuttle with late night pick up. Great for taking questionable decisions back with you. Has food services right there. Outdoor Pool. Relatively close to Beaver Run chair. 

Cons: Not stumbling distance to town. Older rooms. 

Grand Timbers: 

Pros: Newest of them all. Out the backdoor and on to Peak 7. Relatively close to peak 7. Newer restaurants. The Grotto. Has access to bowling alley and private movie theater. On hill parking. 

Cons: Have to ride free bus to town. Not even remotely close to stumbling distance to town. Peak 7 super chair. Pools/out door hot tub suck.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

gixxerdk said:


> *Which of these would 2 guys that are 30 enjoy...*
> 
> *….Dont know much about beaver*


:sex: …not that there's anything wrong with that! :cheeky4: :lol:



 :hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> :sex: …not that there's anything wrong with that! :cheeky4: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :hairy:


It's Colorado maybe he loves log, big meaty log! If that's the case Beaver Run will get you plenty of log.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's Colorado maybe he loves log, big meaty log! If that's the case *Beaver Run will get you plenty of log.*


…isn't that the one the "_backdoor_" opens right up to? :blink:  

:laugh: 








God,.. I am feeling soooo _juvenile_ today! Hahaha! Apologies folks! :dunno:
:hairy:


----------



## gixxerdk (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh you guys got jokes!! 

Thanks guys, really appreciate it! I think I'll stick with Grand Timber


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

gixxerdk said:


> Oh you guys got jokes!!
> 
> Thanks guys, really appreciate it! I think I'll stick with Grand Timber


Nuthin' personal,..!  Just trying to relieve the boredom some! :laugh: Based on the info given,..? Sounds like you chose the best of the three options given. :dunno:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Two dudes need to be stumbling distance from the watering holes. Husband and wife stay at the trendy new resort.


----------



## gixxerdk (Dec 27, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Two dudes need to be stumbling distance from the watering holes. Husband and wife stay at the trendy new resort.


So youre suggesting the village?! My reservation isnt confirmed until monday so I could switch!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

gixxerdk said:


> So youre suggesting the village?! My reservation isnt confirmed until monday so I could switch!


He doesn't live here. It was Internet sarcasm. 

Personally I would choose Beaver Run. It gets you on the slopes the easiest, close enough to stumble up hill if you're brave, and it has a free shuttle.


----------



## gixxerdk (Dec 27, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> He doesn't live here. It was Internet sarcasm.
> 
> Personally I would choose Beaver Run. It gets you on the slopes the easiest, close enough to stumble up hill if you're brave, and it has a free shuttle.


Thanks bro! You down for a drink?


----------



## dsciulli19 (Feb 19, 2014)

I stayed at the "River Mountain Lodge" for 4 nights and it was excellent. No complaints at all. 

-DS


----------



## cyn223 (Dec 11, 2013)

gixxerdk said:


> VILLAGE AT BRECKENRIDGE
> BEAVER RUN RESORT
> GRAND TIMBER LODGE
> 
> The 3 that are in my price range for 4 nights


if you have enough people, I would just recommend renting a cabin from airbnb.com 

I just came from a snowboarding trip in breckenridge and it was a lot cheaper to rent a huge cabin on airbnb.com for my friends & I. the cabin even came with an extra suv for us to drive around in and plenty of room for everyone!


----------

